# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic .NET >  [VB.NET 2005] - Read/Write Process Memory

## The-Guardians

```
download: http://rapidshare.com/files/51090314/Name_Spoofer_Pro.7z
password: www.zomgstuff.net
```

This is an example of how to spoof your name in Warcraft III games using Read/Write process memory.

I want to thank jo0ls and dynamic_sysop for helping me with a few errors.

I want to thank high6 and xxAntManxx for teaching me visual basic .net.

----------


## Seryt

I've tried downloading this from rapidshare but it seems to have expired. Is it possible that you can upload again or give another link to the file. Many thanks.

----------


## The-Guardians

It still works...

----------


## Seryt

> It still works...


I still can't get it to download - get this message.

"Download-session invalid. Please click here.

Possible reasons:

    * Download-session expired. Direct-links last a few minutes for free users and a few days for premium-users.
    * You requested this download-session from a different IP than yours. If you use AOL, try a different browser."

Do I need a Rapidshare premium account to download this?

Thanks.

----------


## The-Guardians

No, your waiting to long after the countdown. Use this to download it, its a direct link:



```
http://dl19cg.rapidshare.de/files/25558056/2231393196/Name_Spoofer_Pro.rar
```

----------


## Seryt

> No, your waiting to long after the countdown. Use this to download it, its a direct link:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://dl19cg.rapidshare.de/files/25558056/2231393196/Name_Spoofer_Pro.rar
> ```


Got it now!  Many thanks for your help and I'm looking forward to seeing the code.   :Thumb:

----------


## xxANTMANxx

What about me  :Frown:

----------


## The-Guardians

And of course high6 and xxAntManxx for teaching me visual basic .net.

----------


## demon.KILER

Hi How Did U Get This 1462982736 Or 1463898675 ????? Pls Tell Me ??

----------


## demon.KILER

Since we know that we can always find "3RAW 0" (ROC) or "PX3W 0" (TFT) at an offset that ends with HEX 2D4 or DEC 724.
            'We need to start reading at HEX 2D4 or DEC 724.
            'If we dont read either of those values, we need to increase the Address by DEC 65536 or HEX 10000.
            'We keep doing this (looping) until we reach one of those values, and then the code tells us to 'Exit Do' which means we will exit the loop, now that we have our value.


pls explain me this I got every thing except this




> we know that we can always find "3RAW 0" (ROC) or "PX3W 0" (TFT) at an offset that ends with HEX 2D4 or DEC 724.


how do we know that

----------


## The-Guardians

> Since we know that we can always find "3RAW 0" (ROC) or "PX3W 0" (TFT) at an offset that ends with HEX 2D4 or DEC 724.
>             'We need to start reading at HEX 2D4 or DEC 724.
>             'If we dont read either of those values, we need to increase the Address by DEC 65536 or HEX 10000.
>             'We keep doing this (looping) until we reach one of those values, and then the code tells us to 'Exit Do' which means we will exit the loop, now that we have our value.
> 
> 
> pls explain me this I got every thing except this
> 
> 
> how do we know that



Ok, I will explain it using the program ArtMoney.

When search for all terms with your name on Warcraft III, you will get a list of offsets, only 1 of those offsets will spoof your name in custom games. Once you find that offset, the offset will not always be the same so you have to find a part in the memory that always remains the same. So, 20 dec after the name always reads "3RAW 0" or "PX3W 0" and the offset of that always ends in 2D4 (Hexadecimal). So you start at 2D4 and keep adding 10000 hex to it until you are able to read 3RAW 0 or PX3W 0. Once you have read and found the right spot, you can then subtract/add (forgot which one it is, it says in the code) 20 dec (might be incorrect, I dont remember, it says in the code) and then read/write a new name. If you use ArtMoney or another memory editor, you will see what I am talking about. If you still do not understand, please reply and I will be more than happy to help you.

----------


## demon.KILER

okay thanks I saw the artmoney website and I got it thx  :Smilie:

----------


## demon.KILER

If U read this post - can u post the code again PLS  :Big Grin:

----------


## The-Guardians

```
download: http://rapidshare.com/files/51090314/Name_Spoofer_Pro.7z
password: www.zomgstuff.net
```

----------


## demon.KILER

Thx
The-Guardians

----------


## boku

Sorry this is a new post in an old thread. I get most of this, but due to the fact that I still dont get the




> ```
> 'Since we know that we can always find "3RAW 0" (ROC) or "PX3W 0" (TFT) at an offset that ends with HEX 2D4 or DEC 724.
>             'We need to start reading at HEX 2D4 or DEC 724.
>             'If we dont read either of those values, we need to increase the Address by DEC 65536 or HEX 10000.
>             'We keep doing this (looping) until we reach one of those values, and then the code tells us to 'Exit Do' which means we will exit the loop, now that we have our value.
>             Address = 724
> ```


How would I chnage this for Minesweeper for example if the flags address is 01005194 and the time's address is 0100579C

???

Thanks

----------


## Atheist

Isnt it against the World of warcraft license agreement to do this kind of stuff?

----------


## boku

Not really :P ... It's not a permanant change, and its only modifying the data in the memory, to something you can get in game "possibly" anyway...

----------


## Atheist

Heres a part of World of Warcrafts license agreement:




> You agree that you will not (i) modify or cause to be modified any files that are a part of the Program or the Service; (ii) create or use cheats, bots, "mods", and/or hacks, or any other third-party software designed to modify the World of Warcraft experience; or (iii) use any third-party software that intercepts, "mines", or otherwise collects information from or through the Program or the Service. Notwithstanding the foregoing, you may update the Program with authorized patches and updates distributed by Blizzard, and Blizzard may, at its sole and absolute discretion, allow the use of certain third party user interfaces

----------


## ChrisR873

It's completely legal to modify the memory on your computer as you own it. That is all he is doing. No one else can see his edits.

EDIT: As to boku's answer. I say you are on the wrong forum for asking such questions and a simple google search will get you the results you desire. I don't believe memory editing is something this forum condones, since boku is getting into details about modifying memory to give you an advantage in games, but this is up to the mods.

Also to the thread starter, it would be preferred if code is posted to help explain what you are doing, because links go bad, and you can get unwanted files this way also.

My thoughts...
~Chris

----------


## Atheist

> It's completely legal to modify the memory on your computer as you own it. That is all he is doing. No one else can see his edits.
> 
> EDIT: As to boku's answer. I say you are on the wrong forum for asking such questions and a simple google search will get you the results you desire. I don't believe memory editing is something this forum condones, since boku is getting into details about modifying memory to give you an advantage in games, but this is up to the mods.
> 
> Also to the thread starter, it would be preferred if code is posted to help explain what you are doing, because links go bad, and you can get unwanted files this way also.
> 
> My thoughts...
> ~Chris


What difference does it make if no one else can see his "edits"? Isnt it still against the license argeement?

----------


## ChrisR873

@Atheist

It is not against the license agreement, as no license agreement can prevent you from doing such actions, and hold up legally in court. They can state it, but it would have no legal value. I was going to link to an article that explains all of this in detail, but was unable to locate it quickly, but there are many discussions similar to this one available on the web. 

As for continuing this topic I have no plans to keep debating. If you feel that modifying files on your computer or ram is wrong then don't do it. But then again, everyone does this when moving, deleting or installing files.

~Chris

----------


## ChrisR873

Bah, double posted during sign in. Sorry

----------


## JuggaloBrotha

> @Atheist
> If you feel that modifying files on your computer
> ~Chris


Right there... that's illegal and will hold in court.

However, it does state in the license agreement that Hacks (which are done in memory) are against the law, which is also held in court.

However Blizzard seems to promote disabling the accounts of people who are caught using hacks instead of taking every single person to court.

I've also heard (have not witnessed or verified) that Blizzard blocks the IP Domains of people who are caught using hacks

----------


## bmahler

If you guys read the first post you would see that this is for the Game Warcraft III and not World of Warcraft. World of Warcraft is an online mmorpg and involves other players etc whereas Warcraft III is not an mmo.  

Blizzard also states in the WoW TOS that they may monitor your computer for any running processes to determine if you are using any cheats.  They have also implemented GameGuard as an anti cheat mechanism for preventing the use of cheats but both of these are fairly easy to get around.

The TOS for pretty much all of these online MMORPG games states that performing these actions is a violation of your agreement and can result in the loss of your account however there is no legal implications of such actions on the user.

Furthermore... the example in this topic is for Warcraft III and not World of Warcraft so the TOS posted above has no relevance to this topic.

Warcraft III http://www.blizzard.com/war3/
World of Warcraft http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/index.xml

----------

